# Silica Gel Packs



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Are the Silica Gel Packs that come in merchandise for moisture control the same as the beads that are used for humidors? Can I just mist with distilled water and put in stockings and into my humidor? Thank you for the help. If not what brand Kitty Litter is unscented and Silica that can be used? I looked at walmart and found nothing that said unscented and silica on the container. Thanks again.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd avoid using the gel packs. IIRC, those are formulated to be more absorbent and/or can have chemical coating added? Not sure, and can't recall where I read it. But in any case, they've probably absorbed all kinds of stuff depending on what product it was shipped with. I wouldn't use them in your humi with your cigars.

This 5lb bag is $15 from Amazon and you get free shipping if you order over $25:
Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Silica Gel Packs (aka water pillows) IMO should only be used for shipping to prevent cigars from drying out. You can usually recharge them if you wanted just buy adding some distilled water. I would not recommend them for humi use. A few vendors and manufacturers use Boveda packs and those are just fine for a small tupidore (they are kind of small for a large tupidore. You can buy large ones at reasonable prices) The difference is that gel packs (poorly) give off moisture at about 70% rh only and don't absorb. Boveda and Heartfelt beads actively regulate both ways very well and KL is a very effective two way buffer that effectively regulates similar to Heartfelt but at a lower cost.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'd avoid using the gel packs. IIRC, those are formulated to be more absorbent and/or can have chemical coating added? Not sure, and can't recall where I read it. But in any case, they've probably absorbed all kinds of stuff depending on what product it was shipped with. I wouldn't use them in your humi with your cigars.
> 
> This 5lb bag is $15 from Amazon and you get free shipping if you order over $25:
> Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch





Johnpaul said:


> Silica Gel Packs (aka water pillows) IMO should only be used for shipping to prevent cigars from drying out. You can usually recharge them if you wanted just buy adding some distilled water. I would not recommend them for humi use. A few vendors and manufacturers use Boveda packs and those are just fine for a small tupidore (they are kind of small for a large tupidore. You can buy large ones at reasonable prices) The difference is that gel packs (poorly) give off moisture at about 70% rh only and don't absorb. Boveda and Heartfelt beads actively regulate both ways very well and KL is a very effective two way buffer that effectively regulates similar to Heartfelt but at a lower cost.


Listen to these guys they know what they are talking about!
Two best posts i read today makes it easy on me two R/G bumps back to back!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'd avoid using the gel packs. IIRC, those are formulated to be more absorbent and/or can have chemical coating added? Not sure, and can't recall where I read it. But in any case, they've probably absorbed all kinds of stuff depending on what product it was shipped with. I wouldn't use them in your humi with your cigars.
> 
> This 5lb bag is $15 from Amazon and you get free shipping if you order over $25:
> Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch





Johnpaul said:


> Silica Gel Packs (aka water pillows) IMO should only be used for shipping to prevent cigars from drying out. You can usually recharge them if you wanted just buy adding some distilled water. I would not recommend them for humi use. A few vendors and manufacturers use Boveda packs and those are just fine for a small tupidore (they are kind of small for a large tupidore. You can buy large ones at reasonable prices) The difference is that gel packs (poorly) give off moisture at about 70% rh only and don't absorb. Boveda and Heartfelt beads actively regulate both ways very well and KL is a very effective two way buffer that effectively regulates similar to Heartfelt but at a lower cost.


Thank you both very much. I will be visiting local pet store looking for the Ultra Pet Pearls. I only have a small 4.7qt tupperdore and a 20 stick humidore. So one bag should be plenty.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

For that, one bag should last you years! Enjoy!

:smoke:


----------

